# Mice hate TEA TREE OIL !



## BrowneBearLLC

I myself like to toss out Tom Cat blocks around the outside of the house and that seems to work. I will hide them under things so that other animals like my dog who eat a whole bag once and pooped green for a few days cannot get at them.


----------

